# What am I?



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

This is our baby. We were told by the pound, 9 years ago, that we adopted him from that he was chow chow/border collie. I think he is golden retriever/aussie. My sister has a golden with a black mark on his tongue, and that is what our boy has. (that's why the pound thought he was chow) I know border collies don't have blue eyes. So what do you guys think he is?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 12, 2011)

Hard to say, but Border Collies can have blue eyes!     And other breeds have spotted tongues too, so it's really hard to say!  He's a cool looking dog though.  Looks a bit intimidating in that pic.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 12, 2011)

how much does he weight? and is he at a healthy weight or is he chubby?  also how tall it he?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Hard to say, but Border Collies can have blue eyes!     And other breeds have spotted tongues too, so it's really hard to say!  He's a cool looking dog though.  Looks a bit intimidating in that pic.


Really? I was told they don't. Thank you, yeah that's what a lot of people say, but when they meet him, they fall in love with him. He is a gentle guy. He has laid with our chickens, cleaned our goats faces, and licked my parent's cats. He is a love bug.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> how much does he weight? and is he at a healthy weight or is he chubby?  also how tall it he?


He weighs almost 100 pounds. He is healthy, the vet had me put more weight on him a couple of months ago. Not sure on height, never measured.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 12, 2011)

we have a black lab pointer mix that has half a black tongue.  We feel pretty sure there is no chow in her.

If you search black tongue dogs on the web, you will get pictures of purebred labs with partial black tongues


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> we have a black lab pointer mix that has half a black tongue.  We feel pretty sure there is no chow in her.
> 
> If you search black tongue dogs on the web, you will get pictures of purebred labs with partial black tongues


Thanks. Isn't it weird that it used to be only a couple of breeds that had a partial or full black tongue?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Dec 12, 2011)

We have a Blk LabXGolden Retriever cross with balck markings on her tongue


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyCowLover said:
			
		

> We have a Blk LabXGolden Retriever cross with balck markings on her tongue


Really? I guess I just don't see the lab in Jude, my dog


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 13, 2011)

Handsome Canine.  Love "pound" dogs.  Have one myself.  We call him a "Purebred" New Jersey Mutt.   Has been an asset to our family.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Handsome Canine.  Love "pound" dogs.  Have one myself.  We call him a "Purebred" New Jersey Mutt.   Has been an asset to our family.
> 
> K


Thank you. Pound dogs are the best. At first he wasn't.  He chewed everything, wasn't potty trained, hated us (he would stay as far away from us as possible) all this and he was almost 1 when we adopted him. It amazes me when people say have to find him a home because of a problem with the pup/dog. Are you serious? Do you give up a baby because it cries all night?   I like that "purebred". That's awesome, I bet he is a great dog. Thanks for sharing, it's really fun getting to hear about others who have adopted and to find out how the dog is.


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 11, 2012)

To me he looks like he is a black lab and shepherd mix...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

GuineaLady93 said:
			
		

> To me he looks like he is a black lab and shepherd mix...


Thanks for your idea. I took him for a walk and this guy had a golden retriever. Jude looked so much like him, it was unreal. The guy asked is that a black golden retriever? I told him, to be honest, I am not sure.


----------



## PinkFox (Jan 12, 2012)

i see possibly golden, flat coat or lab and mabe GSD in there, but theres something else too, espeically given hes 100lbs and certainly doesnt look fat in that pic...something with a "wolfy" look...mabe wolf dog...possibly husky or mal (more likely mal given size) (whcih would also explain the blue eyes)

beautiful and very intense looking in that pic


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

He's gorgeous!  Too bad you can't produce more just like him because it is an exceptionally beautiful mix.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 12, 2012)

im thinking newfie/shepherd mix? size and coat of a newfie and the tan on his face that i saw in a pic you posted on another thread from the shepherd. personality can tell alot about what breeds might be in there too.
could be a flat coated retriever too but i think 100 lbs is a bit big for a flat coated ret.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

That head down stance puts me in mind of my Aussie/lab mix dog...looks intimidating but that's just how they stand when they are interested in something.  I agree with the Newfie guess, as the coat and the size would fit a mix of that breed.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

flat coated retriever, and wolf or malamute GSD. FCR are known to have ice blue eyes and tongue a malamute can give  you that weight and the eyes,also  wolf or GSD will give the weight too but not the eyes or tongue.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

PinkFox said:
			
		

> i see possibly golden, flat coat or lab and mabe GSD in there, but theres something else too, espeically given hes 100lbs and certainly doesnt look fat in that pic...something with a "wolfy" look...mabe wolf dog...possibly husky or mal (more likely mal given size) (whcih would also explain the blue eyes)
> 
> beautiful and very intense looking in that pic


Actually Malamutes don't have blue eyes, huskys do. I grew up with three and we did the Montana 500 with them. I wish mal, but I am sure it's not Mal. I was thinking husky too. I have to agree with the person that I talked to though. Golden Retriever and Aussie make a lot of sense. Golden's get big, and Aussie's have blue eyes. Who knows though. Wish I knew if you can trust those blood tests or not.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> He's gorgeous!  Too bad you can't produce more just like him because it is an exceptionally beautiful mix.


Thank you, and I know I wish I could too. He is the best dog I have ever had in my life. He listens, wants to stay with us, can be trusted around babies, puppies, anything. We fixed him though. I don't want more puppies needing homes.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> im thinking newfie/shepherd mix? size and coat of a newfie and the tan on his face that i saw in a pic you posted on another thread from the shepherd. personality can tell alot about what breeds might be in there too.
> could be a flat coated retriever too but i think 100 lbs is a bit big for a flat coated ret.


The one with the tan is Bear, not Jude. Jude only has the white on his chest and the tip of his paws. The rest of him is black. My sister has a golden and he is 100+


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm guessing black lab x border collie.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you ever look at English Shepherds?  He sounds like he could have some in him, esp. the great farm dog part of him.


----------



## PinkFox (Jan 13, 2012)

a 100lb golden is a terrifying thought ol
 goldens shouldnt be 100lbs, the breed standard calls foran average weight of 55-75lbs 75lbs is very large for a golden, abs are in the same weight range.
ive never even known a badly bred full golden get abover 80lbs before. id think a 100lb golden has something else in the line somewhere, lol. (though i can only imagine how stunning a golden that large would be...

your right mals dont have blue eyes but ive known a few mal husky mixes and theyve all had blue or blue and brown eyes


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Did you ever look at English Shepherds?  He sounds like he could have some in him, esp. the great farm dog part of him.


No, to be honest, I have never heard of them. I will look them up now though. Wow what a beautiful breed. There are some that look like border collies.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

PinkFox said:
			
		

> a 100lb golden is a terrifying thought ol
> goldens shouldnt be 100lbs, the breed standard calls foran average weight of 55-75lbs 75lbs is very large for a golden, abs are in the same weight range.
> ive never even known a badly bred full golden get abover 80lbs before. id think a 100lb golden has something else in the line somewhere, lol. (though i can only imagine how stunning a golden that large would be...
> 
> your right mals dont have blue eyes but ive known a few mal husky mixes and theyve all had blue or blue and brown eyes


The breeder that they bought him from, had the mom and dad. They were both big for their breed. They have the papers to prove that he is pure bred. He is beautiful. Maybe one day I will just do the blood test on him. It would be neat to find out, and maybe I could find another one like him.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm guessing black lab x border collie.


That's what a lot of people think.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 13, 2012)

Too big if he's nearly 100 lbs and he seems very fit, no extra fat ....unless his Lab ancestor was a slunger.  Typical Lab weights are a little lighter than 100...more like 80, and the typical BC is even more light weight and fine boned.  I'd guess a bigger breed than Lab in that mix.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

I need to weigh him again. The last time that I took him in, he was 90. With him getting older, he probably weighs less now. When he was younger, and not neutered, he was 60 pounds. Once we neutered him, he started to gain weight.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 30, 2012)

I go with lab, retriever, collie and German shepherd. Have to think popular breeds as those are most often left to wander and make crazy mutt mixes. Rare breeds are just tha rare so likely hood that they would be mixed in is, well, RARE! Lol

A few more pictures would be helpful. 

Spots on tongues are just birthmarks. My pb German Shepherd has a spot on his tongue.


----------

